# Ci1 Easy Rougher



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen, used or own the "Ci1 Easy Rougher" turning tool ? I saw it in use on "youtube" and I was amused. Their web site is www.easywoodtools.com. Just wondering if this would be a tool that a wood turner couldn't live without? Thanks. HLW.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ci! Easy Rougher*

Two word's !! BUY it,really if you can swing it get it.I know a lot of folks who have it and love it.I just got mine a few weeks ago and it is one amazing tool,plus Craig and his wife are super good folks to deal with.You can rough turn hollow,I know some whe do pens with it,one thing those tips are sharp,it has for sides and some turners say thay have had these since he came out with them and havn't had to sharpen them yet.The new tips are about 13 bucks I think.I bought both types of tips with mine and they gave me an extra one.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I watched the video and it looks like it works pretty well. Wouldn't mind trying one. Might have to put that on the list.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

I have never used one, but as mentioned already it looks as if it worked very well. Yes, will have to add that to that list of "Needs".


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys. You never know about something you read or see sometimes. It's good to talk to people who actually own the tool or have had the experience of using one. That's why this web site is great. Everyone is eager to help and give good information. Thanks again. HLW:thumbup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Woodsman I watched it being used at the AAW symposium. It seems to do the job as advertised and does it very well. I use similar cutting techniques with both bowl gouge and my boring bar. I use the bowl gouge with the flute up and the blade level and very little overhang from the tool rest. The same thing with my boring bar which is a 3/4" bar with 3/8" HSS cutter. I do have to sharpen my tools frequently which of course shortens their life.
The C1 seems to be easier to use and doesn't need sharpening. They think highly of the price but then it would last a lifetime so when you divide the price by say 10 years, that's only about $10 a year so it's a pretty good purchase.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ci1 easy rougher*

Thought I would mention this,that sucker comes sharp and I mean sharp.You know how you just brush the chips and dust off reg gouges??? So if you decide to get this tool,DON'T do thatI got all kinds of little razor cuts on my hand the 1st day,before my brain finally woke up and said,HEY STUPID THAT HURTS


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to the"The Woodsman". Good advice. Look at the bright side. At least you didn't try to lick it clean.:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

The woodsman said:


> Thought I would mention this,that sucker comes sharp and I mean sharp.You know how you just brush the chips and dust off reg gouges??? So if you decide to get this tool,DON'T do thatI got all kinds of little razor cuts on my hand the 1st day,before my brain finally woke up and said,HEY STUPID THAT HURTS


I noticed this was posted in 2009
Now that you've had the C1 for a while, what do you think of it?

Are you still cutting yourself????:laughing:

I'm seriously looking for a bowl gouge and I was very impressed watching the utubes of the C1.

Now they have 4 different sizes

Thanks for your replys


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ci1 easy rougher*



tcleve4911 said:


> I noticed this was posted in 2009
> Now that you've had the C1 for a while, what do you think of it?
> 
> Are you still cutting yourself????:laughing:
> ...


Still love it.One thing I like about it is it cuts smooth without a lot of vibration on my wrist,arms,an other conected parts :laughing: I use it quite a bit.An who says I didn't lick it off


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

long discussions here about making your own (~ equivalent) for about $10

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/first-homemade-lathe-gouge-19990/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/2nd-homemade-lathe-tool-20047/

Paul


----------

